# Western shore Yellows



## dave wilson (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Dave Wilson here

New on the forum. Hay we can Catch Yellow perch any where now. And 10 per day. Any one know any good spots on the Severn river. I here there are Big yellow perch there. Thanks for any help 

DW


----------



## chesapeake_kid (Oct 25, 2008)

hey dave welcome to P&S


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Dave, 

Welcome to the show! There are quite a few yellow perch spots all around the Bay but not sure of any exact spots. Keep your eyes open for reports and you could also do a search on P&S on the topic and you'd be surprised at what you'll find.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

*Yp*

Hi Dave, Welcome to the board.

I hate to burst your bubble, but you might want to check on MD-DNR regulations on YP. It has to be 9" or bigger and limit of 5 per day. Also, the severn river is closed to YP fishing.

" Changes to Regulations 1/26/2009CLOSED Watersheds: Magothy, Nanticoke, Patapsco, Severn, South and West Rivers
McIntosh Run (off Breton Bay) and Northeast Creek (off Northeast River) no harvest, recreational or commercial, is allowed from February 1 - March 31. "

See link:

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/recregchrt.html

I wish I can tell where to go that is good (I've usually fished for YP at wayson's corner), but I've been missing the YP run for the past 8 years!!


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

This link takes you to the NEW REGULATIONS for yp .http://www.dnr.state.md.us/dnrnews/pressrelease2009/012209a.html . Yes the limit is 10 and all rivers are now open , except for netters


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

As far as where to go on the western shore ? I usually went to the eastern but gave up after catching all small yp . I'll try to get some of those burnt brain cells working again to come up with a few spots on the western shore . Looking forward to seeing you guys out there !


----------



## dave wilson (Jan 28, 2009)

*Yellows*

Hay Thanks Guys

Yes all rivers are open as of Monday and it is 10 fish a day. I talked to Keith Lockwood on line from the dnr. He told me to try fishing above round bay on the Severn. does any one Know where that is? I always fish St paul and Wye Mills. Need to find a couple of new spots now that we can fish them.
Thanks for any help
DW


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome to the family.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

mickeyg said:


> This link takes you to the NEW REGULATIONS for yp .http://www.dnr.state.md.us/dnrnews/pressrelease2009/012209a.html . Yes the limit is 10 and all rivers are now open , except for netters


I stand corrected. Why can't they just put that on the dang chart!

Yellows fer everybody! I'm havin' a drink!:beer:


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

Round Bay location: http://www.severnriverkeeper.org/Round Bay Aerial.htm:


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

http://www.severnriverkeeper.org/Round Bay Aerial.htm


----------



## dave wilson (Jan 28, 2009)

*yellows*

Hay thanks for the Web site guys. I will find a good spot on the Severn for yellows. Need a spot like Willstons down off of 404 on rt 16. They won;t let you fish there anymore but that is where I caught my Biggest yellows every year. I am sure you guys fished there before. If they would only let us fish there again. 
DW


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

i have caught great yellows on the tuckahoe off of 404, last year we went down and caught 25 keepers and probably threw back 200 in 45 minutes, didnt keep anything smaller then 12 inches, biggest was about 16 inches, i also fish for yellows alot at wye river state park right off 213 i wanna say rt 662 or something like that, few years ago i caught many 16-17 inchers and have a patch and citations form dnr to prove it. millington is a great place to catch them but not in the town on the bridge, too many people near the bridge, have to walk up the river and go across the train bridge and find the holes along the windy part of the river, cant remember what they call that river i wanna say the sasafras or something like that. definitly need waders there cause that time of year it can get pretty nasty. if i think of any other places that i have caught them in abundance i will post. good luck all.


----------



## dave wilson (Jan 28, 2009)

*Yellows*

Where at on the Tuckahoe? Nere the coarse mill dam. our in town somewhere? Thanks


----------



## MARK (Jan 21, 2001)

Word has it that alot of these bodies of water has ice on it as of yesterday. If the colder than normal water temps continues, many of the perch will drop their eggs in deeper water as they follow the lunar cycle, according to a DNR biologist. This happened several years ago when fishing the Tuckahoe.

As for the Severn, it seems that there is no good feeder creeks that the perch typically seek out. Would like to know where they stack up in that river. Doesnt look like there is much shore access either.

Lets keep this thread going as we can all catch more fish if we trade info.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

i park on of horseshoe road by tuckahoe state park, theres a dirt road that you can walk down and then theres a wooden foot bridge and i fish along the bank walking up and down til i find a hole where they are holding up. i remembered another decent place to fish for yellows on the magothy river, place called beachwood park off of magothy bridge road, park on the side of road and walk down through the woods and come down to the river, both places i like to use shad darts with really small bull minnows attatched, you can use a bobber if you like, i have had great success with or without a bobber, with a bobber you can get a lil better distance out of your casts. at tuckahoe you almost definitly need a bobber with all the crap on the bottom.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

i wouldnt try for any yellows til the end of february and first few weks of march, thts when i have had my best success, and if you have time i would try for a lil bit each day, never know when the will come in and alot of times they come in and are gone within a few days, last year we went down on a sunday and caught all females that had already dropped eggs, went back on monday and caught no females and only 9-10 inch milkers, went back on tuesday couldnt find a yellow, this was at tuckahoe.


----------



## dave wilson (Jan 28, 2009)

*Yellows*

Hay Guys

Good info. I think if you are going to fish the Severn it will have to be by boat. I thought the way the DNR talked about big yellow perch in the Severn there would be a spillway or feeder creek to fish from shore. I have a boat but where to go?? Not many fish in the Wye DNR told me that beaver dams are keeping them from getting through. Got some nice ones at St paul last year as well as Willstons I had a 2 day permission slip to fish there. But I thought I could find a few spots on this side of the Bridge this year.


DW


----------



## MARK (Jan 21, 2001)

Not sure but when theres no feeder creeks the perch will seek out any kind of wood to attach their egg chains.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

it's going to be almost 50 on sat. i think i'll try a spot by the triple towers at the mouth of the severn. might have some yps thier in the feeder creek.


----------



## dave wilson (Jan 28, 2009)

*saturday fishing*

Hay sounds like a plan. Let us know saturday night what you got.
Good luck
DW


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

will do:fishing:


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

left Carl's custom rods at 2:30 to go fishing on the severn put on the brakes on my explorer and the right front tire locked up. almost put me in a ditch. never let mr. tire work on your car! if i can get it back on sunday i'll try again.


----------



## fishingfoyellows (Dec 25, 2008)

guys u oughta know better... greys run!!! come on now some1 knows of it i mean its been posted in 3 plus posts. Aberdeen md pm me for directions 16 plus inch yellows comin out rite now. headin sunday pm me if interested. also susquehanna river has yellows


----------



## fishingfoyellows (Dec 25, 2008)

unknown keep beachwood on the dl  not tryin to have 1 million and 1 people there like they r wen the perch r in. pm me any1 that wants to kno where it is or where greys run is. 16 plus inch yellows(; hittin it sat. weather permitting not bein harsh juss sayin man.


----------



## UnknownFish (Sep 12, 2007)

beachwood park is always loaded i wont fish there anymore cause it gets so crowded, id rather go to millington or red bridges or over to tuckahoe.


----------



## fishingfoyellows (Dec 25, 2008)

yep unknown ur rite. lol. every year i still fish there and stand shoulder to shoulder like an AZZ lol.


----------



## bivalvebill (Feb 10, 2007)

was wondering if someone know the name of the park down in that area that has a boat ramp and a concrete boardwalk that everyone fishes from..i fished there three years ago but forgot where it was.


----------



## Wheresbrent (Mar 1, 2007)

Sup buddy!? That park is Martinak State Park its not too far from Denton, Md.
Is that where we are going back to this year?


----------

